# Towing a car



## Donaldo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm planning on joining the "not quite retired, almost a gypsy" crowd fairly soon, and am planning on buying a 35-38 foot Class A. I'd like to do some extensive travelling, and would like to tow a car with me. I rented a 30' Class A (V-10 Ford)last summer and the Rental Guy told me that towing a car would sap 2-3 miles per gallon, and was nothing but a pain. I can imagine that backing up would be a problem, but what are the other drawbacks, if any?


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 27, 2008)

RE: Towing a car

I have a 38ft DP, 330 HP cummins and pull a 2007 Toyota Avalon.  I can't really tell any significate change in fuel mileage when pulling my toad.  I haven't been thru the mountains yet...that could make a big difference.   And you're right...no backing with toad attached for me.


----------



## vanole (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

elkhartjim,

Are you using a REMCO set-up pulling the Avalon?  Or are you towing on a dolly?  If using a REMCO any pros and cons?

V/R
Jeff


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Hey Jeff...I'm using a tow dolly and I know thats almost an evil word on this forum but I've had great success.  I can hook up as fast as my friend by the time he goes thru all the "stuff" he has to do with his toad.  I drive on, secure the straps, install safety chains..go.  So far no storage problems at cg's
Jim


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

hey Jim I also use a dolly for my toad,no problem so for. I really haven't notice ant different in my gas mileage. but all this is in conjunction with your speed. more speed more gas /fuel


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I  tow a 2002 Tracker 4 down which is light and can not tell the difference in MPG but I travel at 50, 55 mph. MH 2002 HR Vacationer V10 Ford. 8 to 10 MPG.


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

No wonder it took you so long to out of Texas....50mph.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

And I am still not out


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Towing a car



> C Nash - 2/27/2008  10:21 PM
> 
> I  tow a 2002 Tracker 4 down which is light and can not tell the difference in MPG but I travel at 50, 55 mph. MH 2002 HR Vacationer V10 Ford. 8 to 10 MPG.



See above message please


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Hey Jim, why drive any faster.  I don't have to be anywhere.  I was thinking about slowing down some more. :laugh: You'll just gonna have to slow down and stay behind me or pass.  I'll watch for you and pull over.  I leave the racing for the strip where I'll take you on. :bleh:


----------



## vanole (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Elkhartjim,

Thanks for the info.  Wife is really set on and Avalon.  Have been able to tow the Honda A4D without any aftermarket solution.   Do you have any recommendations on tow dolly's.  This past summer when we travelled I made a point to check to see if storage would be a problem for a dolly and came to the conclusion it would not if I ever needed to go that route.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## tallyo (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I used a tow dolly for four(4) years and didn't know what  a pain it was until I went to 4 down. 
Traveling with or without a toad doesn't do much for mileage. The biggest mileage differences come from having a good tail wind and keeping the old foot off the accelerator.
 And make sure you are traveling easterly when going through Texas...


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

like I said before I use a tow master dolly for my Honda Accord we have not had any problem while towing or at the CG we have stayed in. I know an A4D would be better but I not complaining. I like Nash don't drive that fast, but I have a Chevy 8.1  :bleh: vs his V10 :laugh: . but your speed is what important when trying to save a little gas/fuel. going slow that why we RV so we can take in as much as we can. happy trails


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I'm using a Demco Kar Kaddy


----------



## vanole (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Thanks Jim.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## utmtman (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I too use a tow dolly, towing a 92 toyota camry.  Have a pickup in storage that has the remco driveline pull but again I also tow it with the tow dolly.


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Wow Lee and Fran...the ability to tow 4 down and you don't!  Sometimes I think the naysayers of "only four wheel down" are the companies selling $2000 worth of stuff so you can.


----------



## onthecoach (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I've been towing my 1998 Hnda Accord V6 all-four-down for the entire 10 years I've had it!!!  I can get that puppy hooked up in about 60" (by myself!) and hit the road!!!  I have only noticed a difference in mph when DH drives the coach!  When I drive we get anywhere from 9-11 mph (300Cat Turbo Diesel!)!!!  When DH drives it drops down to 7 -7.5mpg!  Of course, I drive about 55-60 mph and he has it up to 70-75 mph!!!

Fuel lprices being what they are now -- especally diesel being so artifically high -- I think he will have to slow down!!!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

trans in park, 4wheel in neutral, emergency bk off, key in unlock, relay plug for ready brake pluged into cig lighter, about 5 min taking time and rechecking and ready to go. 150 dollars for tow bar,safety cables,wiring (E-Bay) 250 for ready brake w breakaway and indicator light on MHdash (new works great) all installed myself.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Dang Nash, you find all the deals.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Just a poor old country boy that looks for bargins and never get in a hurry.  Daddy all ways told me to watch the pennies and the dollars would take care of themselves.  I found that to be true.  No trouble keeping the pennies but the dollars sure fly away   :laugh:


----------



## dggreer (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

I tow a 2005 saturn with all four on the ground behind a2007 allegro bay on workhourse 8.1 with allison. Don't even know its back there, but I did get a ticket in Colorado for not haveing a brake buddy. Some states require any tow over 2000 LB's have some sort of brake assist and all dollys must have surge brakes.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

David, you are the first person that I have heard that got a ticket for no breaking system on the toad.  I would not tow without one.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

The reason we did not go four down, is when we bought our motor home two and a half years ago we had a truck and car and boat and atvs and so on and we were doing local traveling and camping.  Anyway the cost to set up the truck and car for four down as compared to buying a tow dolly made the choice.  It would have cost us as much as another 2000 dollars to go with four down on two vehicles as compared to just getting the dolly.   Made sense to me.  I still have the truck and may still use it from time to time so will still need the dolly.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

Thats whats so great about options.  Get what suits YOUR needs best.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

as stated before I tow with a dolly and it has no breaking system on it. And that the first I heard of getting a ticket for not having a break system on your dolly. I like Lee got the dolly as the DW didn't want her car set up to tow on all 4, so to keep peace we went with the dolly. So for it has done really well. I must admit that I don't drive fast, to much to see and don't want to miss any of it. Maybe after this trip in May I will go and get all 4 down if we have any trouble.


----------



## retired army (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

We tow a 2006 Ford Focus with 5 speed manual.  All 4 wheels on the ground.  We have a brake buddy and have never been stopped in any state where we have traveled.  With our Focus all I do is put the gear shift in neutral and turn the ignition key one click to release the steering wheel.  No problems.


----------



## dggreer (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Towing a car

As far as getting a ticket for not haveing a brake buddy. I was comeing out of the mountins from the gold towns heading for Boulder. With the overdrive turned off and the grade brake turned on I was haveing no problems and never had any reason for haveing a brake buddy the brakes would stand the unit on its nose with no problems. Half way down and getting a little weary from driveing we decided to stop in a little town at a shopping center and get a few grocerys. I parked next to a patrol car far out into the lot and got out to strech my legs. The patrol man came out of a store walked up and said nice rig. He looked into the car and seen I had no brake assist and proceeded to write a ticket. He then gave me directions to a place where I could buy a brake buddy at a cost of $1300.00. What was aggravating was in the gold towns level ground was hard to find and no parking for a 34 ft motorhome. Word to the wise, if you go up to the high country to the gold towns take your car and not your rig.


----------

